# ***OFFICIAL***Junior Dos Santos vs. Gilbert Yvel Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Junior "Cigano" dos Santos facing Gilbert "The Hurricane" Yvel in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dos Santos by murder.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

plz stand with him JDS, i would love the hype train to be derailed a couple stops early


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

alizio said:


> plz stand with him JDS, i would love the hype train to be derailed a couple stops early


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA! That's a good one. JDS will knock Yvel into next decade.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep... easy fight to call. Junior's standup is far better (although Yvel is dangerous, just not to JDS) and his ground game will prove to be way better.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This could be a war. I think JDS will knock Yvel out in spectacular fashion at some point though.


----------



## Slashyer (Dec 20, 2009)

This is gonna be a great fight. However, Cigano's gonna win this by KO in the first round.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Too many people underestimate Yvel, Dude is tough as nails .
Yvel standup is top notch , and I think if JDS is planning to stand with him , Yvel will KTFO him . 
If JDS Will try to take it to the mat he can get alot of punishment there , just look at Josh Barnett face after he lay on Yvel 2 and half rounds , and Barnett ground game is few levels above JDS . 

i think Yvel Round 2 KO .


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

You overlooked the fact that Cigano wraps his hands with TNT before fights.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yvel will knock the hype outta that boy.

Holy $%$% I was trying to say that dos santos will knock the brakes out of Yvel lol...i was posting on 2 boards the other one was about cain..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

FrankMir20 said:


> Yvel will knock the hype outta that boy.


lol! I'll send you guys some crow after the destruction.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> lol! I'll send you guys some crow after the destruction.


I messed my post up lol.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

> At UFC 108 in early January, 2010 current heavyweight contender Junior Dos Santos will be facing another vicious striker in the form of Gilbert Yvel who will be making his Octagon debut and although ‘Cigano’ will test himself on the feet with the Dutchman, he also hints on taking him to the ground as well for this fight.
> 
> In a interview with Tatame.com the young Brazilian striker says that he has been doing some extensive work on the ground with fellow UFC light heavyweight Antonio Rogerio Nogueira and adds that he may look to expose Yvel on the ground, but would still prefer to test himself on the feet and go for the KO once again.
> “I was training to fight with Napão, but happened that he couldn’t fight so they putted Gilbert Yvel, who’s a very though guy, he’s coming from victory by knock out in front of Pedro Rizzo and has a very good Muay Thai”, said the fighter, who can still show an unknown side to UFC fans. “I think that his weak spot is the ground. We’ve trained to make a work with intelligence and a good fight and I’m training a lot on the ground, but I won’t want to take it down soon, I’ll want to feel the fight standing up… I know that he’s good but I believe in me and I know that I can represent danger standing up“.
> “It’s gonna be a great fight and if he’s prepared it’s gonna be a war, because I’m with Rogério training with Bahia’s fighters. I’ll be prepared to this fight. We never know how it’s gonna end, but I’ll try the knock out, that’s what I like to do. I’ll exchange with him”


http://urdirt.com/2009/12/14/ufc-10...t-yvel-but-hints-on-taking-him-to-the-ground/



> Prepared to a battle, Cigano trains with all. “It’s gonna be a great fight and if he’s prepared it’s gonna be a war, because I’m with Rogério training with Bahia’s fighters. I’ll be prepared to this fight. We never know how it’s gonna end, but I’ll try the knock out, that’s what I like to do. I’ll exchange with him“, finished the though guy, suffering with the summer coming in Brazil. “It’s very hot, very hot (laughs)“.


http://www.tatame.com/2009/12/13/Dos-Santos-wants-to-knock-Gilbert-Yvel-out


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

JDS has dynamite in his hands, if he catches Gilbert flush it's lights out.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> JDS has dynamite in his hands, if he catches Gilbert flush it's lights out.


So does Yvel. I think people arent giving Yvel the credit he deserves. The dude has some insane KO power and can put people to sleep with his kicks, knees, or either hand. The man has KO'ed Semmy Schilt (hands down the best kickboxer on the planet) and Cheick Kongo (doesnt seem as impressive since Mir raped him, but still a nice notch on his belt). I dont think it makes much sense for Dos Santos to try and stand with him, Yvel's stand up is quite a bit more dangerous then anyone Dos Santos has fought. Crocop has good stand up, but he is a different kind of striker then Yvel. Yvel will constantly be in JDS's face and wont back down from exchanges. In fifty fights, the guy has only been KO'ed twice. He has finished every single fight that he has won. Either way, this is gonna be an awesome fight and I dont think there is a chance in hell it will go to a decision.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dos Santos by Ko


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> So does Yvel. I think people arent giving Yvel the credit he deserves. The dude has some insane KO power and can put people to sleep with his kicks, knees, or either hand. The man has KO'ed Semmy Schilt (hands down the best kickboxer on the planet) and Cheick Kongo (doesnt seem as impressive since Mir raped him, but still a nice notch on his belt). I dont think it makes much sense for Dos Santos to try and stand with him, Yvel's stand up is quite a bit more dangerous then anyone Dos Santos has fought. Crocop has good stand up, but he is a different kind of striker then Yvel. Yvel will constantly be in JDS's face and wont back down from exchanges. In fifty fights, the guy has only been KO'ed twice. He has finished every single fight that he has won. Either way, this is gonna be an awesome fight and I dont think there is a chance in hell it will go to a decision.



Yvel struggled really hard with Kongo and a lot of that fight was on the ground.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yvel struggled really hard with Kongo and a lot of that fight was on the ground.


True, but he still finished a guy that is notoriously hard to finish.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

JDS by KO. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

JDS takes this one by 2 round KO or TKO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Divine (Dec 19, 2009)

Dos Santos by 1st Round KO.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

lol what a fool i hope he gets Knocked Out from JDS :boo01:


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Is that really Yvel,,,,????? If it is I hope DosSantos breaks his fuc kin neck,, there is never a justification for touching a referee in any sport,, ,, he is a little bitch,,,,,


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, that is Yvel, happened in 2004. He's got a history for misconduct and unprofessional behaviour as well, and has been declined a fight license in the past because of it. In 1998 he bit Karimula Barkalaev in a fight, in 2001 he was disqualified in a fight against Don Frye. The official decision was due to him grabbing the ropes to avoid a takedown, but Yvel continuously raked Frye across the face and in the eyes to avoid being wrestled to the ground and then came this incident with the referee.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah to sucker that little ref when you're a high-level striker who is much bigger shows Yvel is a piece of shit.

Now I want JDS to not only KO him first round but i hope it's epic like Hendo on Bisping.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The reasoning if Im not mistaken was the ref wanted them to restart on the ground with Yvel on his back, Yvel felt because they got tangled in the ropes but were standing the ref should have called for a clean break, the ref is trying to get Yvel to lay down when he lays him the F*** out.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> lol what a fool i hope he gets Knocked Out from JDS :boo01:


Does it make me a bad person if I LMAO'd at this video?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Does it make me a bad person if I LMAO'd at this video?


LOL Xerxes  Nothing makes anybody a bad person, we are all humans. This just shows that you have a healthy sense of humor!

The thing is, I don't think he belongs in a ring or Octagon anymore. You can't excuse such an indiscretion. Guys like him didn't learned how to behave himself, they didn't learned the most important things a fighter should know. In every Dojo you get taught respect and dicipline wich every fighter should internalized because they make a weapon out of there bodys. And a guy like him should not be allowed to carry this weapon!


----------



## SkanKD00DLE (Dec 27, 2009)

Yvel can deffinatly pull this fight out, but I do see Dos Santos winning this fight by tKo.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

One of the fights of the night. JDS is going to pick Yvel apart until the referee has to step in and award him the TKO victory.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

The Legacy said:


> One of the fights of the night. JDS is going to pick Yvel apart until the referee has to step in and award him the TKO victory.


I think there is a good chance of this happening. Yvel has fought and beaten some amazing fighters

cant wait for the fight


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm so torn on this fight, both guys throw bombs. Dont know who to pick but Im leaning towards JDS because of the ground game.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Going with JDS because that scum Yvel KOed a ref. Who does that?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Going with JDS because that scum Yvel KOed a ref. Who does that?


 he can be forgiven if he does the same thing to Mazz raise01:


----------



## VABEACH_FIGHTER (Jan 1, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> You overlooked the fact that Cigano wraps his hands with TNT before fights.


hahah this is true.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

alizio said:


> he can be forgiven if he does the same thing to Mazz raise01:


lol, this. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dana probably has it in his contract that the Maz will ref all his fights and is just hoping...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Here we go.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Whooot, Yvel looks ready to go.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

This should be fun.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't blink. Dos Santos will be ending this early.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yvel has fought Semmy Schilt, JDS's stand up is not that dangerous.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Is his ear ok?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

JDS by evil ear


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Quick stoppage....... JDS was gonna take it anyway...... but still quick stoppage


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Way too fast of a stoppage.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, JDS throws bombs. I think Yvel would have gotten up but he was rocked and would have got sent right back down anyways most likely.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bam! Eat Crow!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What a shot, wow that guy hit him on the button. I hope he gets a big, big fight next.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Yvel has fought Semmy Schilt, JDS's stand up is not that dangerous.


I think your opinion just changed.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Daaaamn.
I knew it eas gonna end fast, but this is too fast.
Hats down to JDS.
Serious contender in the HW division.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I knew my stream wouldn't work. What did I miss?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> I think your opinion just changed.


:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JDS is cheating and using magic, I mean look at that ear he is half elf obviously.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, Dos Santos really has great strikes and was much more efficient than Yvel. Really impressed with him now!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, he swung it with everything too. 
Came from an awesome angle.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

JDS is ******* beast.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

exciting fight thought the stoppage was a bit premature, as yvel I thought was intelligently protecting himself.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

Dos Santos is ahead of Carwin and Velasquez with that serie of wins IMO.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, we'll see if Yvel tattoos that.


----------



## TomUK (Nov 22, 2009)

JDS is a monster


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

There are very few people who a TKO looks better on than douchebag Yvel. HA! Thank you JDS.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

JiPi said:


> Dos Santos is ahead of Carwin and Velasquez with that serie of wins IMO.


I like Dos Santos but I think he will get brute force man handled by Shane or even a back to normal Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

bmo37 said:


> exciting fight thought the stoppage was a bit premature, as yvel I thought was intelligently protecting himself.


I did sortof. 

But I've seen that a hundred times. Covering up to the referees is dangerous if you do it too long without fighting back. Not only that but it happens in boxing as well, the refs stop you if you don't fight back.



bmo37 said:


> I like Dos Santos but I think he will get brute force man handled by Shane or even a back to normal Brock Lesnar.


Maybe, but Gonzaga hurt Carwin. Had that been JDS, Carwin would still be napping.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

bmo37 said:


> I like Dos Santos but I think he will get brute force man handled by Shane or even a back normal Brock Lesnar.


The only major win for Carwin is Gonzaga.

JDS has Werdum, Cro Cop and Yvel in 3 of his last 4 fights.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> JDS is cheating and using magic, I mean look at that ear he is half elf obviously.


Dude didnt you hear Rogan his ear got hit by a car............


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

bmo37 said:


> exciting fight thought the stoppage was a bit premature, as yvel I thought was intelligently protecting himself.


he was only defending himself for about less than half the punches. He turned onto his knees and took some harsh shots to the head. Pretty sure he asked the ref if he was knocked down.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I did sortof.
> 
> But I've seen that a hundred times. Covering up to the referees is dangerous if you do it too long without fighting back. Not only that but it happens in boxing as well, the refs stop you if you don't fight back.
> 
> ...


But you can tell Yvel knows that when he hits the ground he covers up and you can tell he quickly realizes he has to get up or its gonna get stopped so he rolls over and goes to get up, like I said he was scrambled so I think its merely formalities but still.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

JiPi said:


> The only major win for Carwin is Gonzaga.
> 
> JDS has Werdum, Cro Cop and Yvel in 3 of his last 4 fights.


Struve just had a nice win over Buentello and appears to be up and coming as well.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

JiPi said:


> The only major win for Carwin is Gonzaga.
> 
> JDS has Werdum, Cro Cop and Yvel in 3 of his last 4 fights.


Yeah, but in fairness, Cop and Yvel are old guard Pride HW's who everyone and their mother is beating down. Don't get me wrong, JDS is one of the top HW's in the world, but he needs to solidify it with a better opponent.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous. I think JDS has some of the most aesthetically pleasing striking in the UFC. My hat is off, give this man his shot.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

JDS now needs to be thrown in the mix with Cain, Nog (except that they wont fight), Mir, and Carwin. I think he'd put Cain to sleep, but struggle against Mir and Carwin.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

I think Carwin and Lesnar might be bad for him unless he has great TDD or he's the shit on the ground or somethin (who the hell knows :confused02. He definitely deserves to be in the mix with the big five now though no question. 

Oh and I wanna see Anderson Silva vs. JDS lol.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't reckon JDS will put Cain to sleep. I feel Cains more rounded and could give him a good run


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Big win for JDS, but it kinda leaves him out in a weird place when it comes to the title picture. The guy clearly deserves a title shot, way more then Nog, Mir, or Carwin. Hard to make a call of who deserves it more between him and Cain. The big problem for JDS is that all of the other top heavyweight's already have big fights lined up. He probably isnt getting the next title shot, so who does that leave him to fight that isnt gonna be a big step down?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He will fight Gonzaga next probably.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Big win for JDS, but it kinda leaves him out in a weird place when it comes to the title picture. The guy clearly deserves a title shot, way more then Nog, Mir, or Carwin. Hard to make a call of who deserves it more between him and Cain. The big problem for JDS is that all of the other top heavyweight's already have big fights lined up. He probably isnt getting the next title shot, so who does that leave him to fight that isnt gonna be a big step down?


I'm thinking big country.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Big win for JDS, but it kinda leaves him out in a weird place when it comes to the title picture. The guy clearly deserves a title shot, way more then Nog, Mir, or Carwin. Hard to make a call of who deserves it more between him and Cain. The big problem for JDS is that all of the other top heavyweight's already have big fights lined up. He probably isnt getting the next title shot, so who does that leave him to fight that isnt gonna be a big step down?


Very very good point. They could book him against a lesser opponent and if one of those guys get hurt he could be an excellent replacement.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Calminian said:


> I'm thinking big country.


I kinda thought that to, after all, Dana seems to hate Roy and would love to start handing him some very hard fights to give him a few losses and can him from the UFC.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> He will fight Gonzaga next probably.


Who Dos Santos? Why would he Gonzaga has lost 3 out of his last 6 fights.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ESPADA9 said:


> Who Dos Santos? Why would he Gonzaga has lost 3 out of his last 6 fights.


Nah, big county all the way. GG needs to go to strikeforce.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope not. I love JDS but I think Big Country is unbeatable. His stomach is too massive.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I hope not. I love JDS but I think Big Country is unbeatable. His stomach is too massive.


I could see like a left hook getting stuck in there, and eek....... 

But, I wouldn't doubt it if it happened in the next 3 or 4 months. JDS wasn't damaged at all, and hardly got a work out. Country is ready go. It'll be a huge draw.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He's a level 5 Elf


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

His ear gives him +5 lure, and +10 vitality.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Filthy, lmao.

Nice TKO.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Dummies, DW already said if JDS wins he gets winner of Mir/Carwin for the belt.


And he STOMPED Yvel like nothing, took zero damage, and finished him like no one ever has. He's also top 10 (could be top 5 after that fight), why the hell would they have him fight Roy Nelson?

JDS future HW champion. :thumbsup:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Dummies, DW already said if JDS wins he gets winner of Mir/Carwin for the belt.
> 
> 
> And he STOMPED Yvel like nothing, took zero damage, and finished him like no one ever has. He's also top 10 (could be top 5 after that fight), why the hell would they have him fight Roy Nelson?
> ...


I dont mean this in a condensending way, but when and where did DW say that?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I dont mean this in a condensending way, but when and where did DW say that?


In the pre-fight for the PPV. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Dummies, DW already said if JDS wins he gets winner of Mir/Carwin for the belt....


What belt? An interim belt is totally going to depend on Brock's health. Nothing is is stone yet. I've heard Dana float a few ideas, but I don't think anything is concrete. If Nog convincingly gets by CV, you think he won't be considered? 

Dude, chill, and in the meantime, shhhh.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Calminian said:


> What belt? An interim belt is totally going to depend on Brock's health. Nothing is is stone yet. I've heard Dana float a few ideas, but I don't think anything is concrete. If Nog convincingly gets by CV, you think he won't be considered?
> 
> Dude, chill, and in the meantime, shhhh.


Lol guy, Frank Mir vs Shane Carwin are fighting for the interim belt at UFC 111, it was stated JDS is going to fight the winner of that if he gets past Yvel.



Sorry to stomp on your retarded *LOL OMG ROY NELSON SHOULD TOTALLY FIGHT JDS IT'LL BE A HUGE DRAW* idea.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

I think Yvel needs to drop back down to RW (referee weight), I mean he looked unbeatable at the class.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> I think Yvel needs to drop back down to RW (referee weight), I mean he looked unbeatable at the class.




LMFAO 



post of the week.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I've only seen JDS's UFC fights, but after tonights showing I'm going to be watching a few more. He won himself a fan tonight (didn't know too much about him pre Cro Cop, except for being Mr Werdum killer)


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

First time that I really enjoyed hammerfists to the head of a fighter :thumb02: I am so proud that JDS smashed this ******. He deserved to get his head straight^^finally!

JDS will definitely make his way, he looks so calm in the Octagon. Unbelivable how fast his star is rising.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Dummies, DW already said if JDS wins he gets winner of Mir/Carwin for the belt.


DW says a lot of things. 

He also said the winner of Hendo/Bisping would get the title shot. And after UFC 100 he stated Hendo would get the next shot at AS. 

If Big Nog beats Cain in February, he will get the winner of Mir/Carwin, not JDS. 



> And he STOMPED Yvel like nothing, took zero damage, *and finished him like no one ever has.* He's also top 10 (could be top 5 after that fight), why the hell would they have him fight Roy Nelson?
> 
> JDS future HW champion. :thumbsup:


What do you mean by that? :confused02:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

no chance in hell DW gives the title shot to JDS next when he has Cain vs Nog coming up and that is the MAIN EVENT. Not to mention Yvel is the same type of ranking of both Rothwell and Kongo and to top it off Cain will now face an all time legend, easily ranked 3-5 in Nog. JDS fight was the opening card, that in itself tells you what dana is really thinking.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> DW says a lot of things.
> 
> He also said the winner of Hendo/Bisping would get the title shot. And after UFC 100 he stated Hendo would get the next shot at AS.
> 
> ...


He's only ever been TKO'd 3 times in 50+ fights. One was a tough back and forth battle where Zentsov got a quick ("lucky") punch in. Another time was a 3 round battle against Barnett (ranked #2 at the time) that left Barnett just as beat up as Yvel.


And I'm not worried about Cain beating Nog. Cain hasn't even faced a single top 10 fighter, and he didn't look good against someone he matches up perfectly with in Kongo.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> He's only ever been TKO'd 3 times in 50+ fights. One was a tough back and forth battle where Zentsov got a quick ("lucky") punch in. Another time was a 3 round battle against Barnett (ranked #2 at the time) that left Barnett just as beat up as Yvel.
> 
> 
> And I'm not worried about Cain beating Nog. Cain hasn't even faced a single top 10 fighter, and he didn't look good against someone he matches up perfectly with in Kongo.


 Dont worry about it, i hope Nog doesnt either :thumb02: even if Nog wins he will be ahead of JDS, so either way you cut it.... Nog wins title and JDS becomes like Andy in LHW 

again, opening fight vs main event.... who do you think DW is setting up for the title shot?? haha dummies... lol


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Theres nothing Cain can do to beat Nog. He doesn't have the striking to beat him on the feet. He doesn't have the stopping power in his ground and pound to finish him. And he doesn't have the control to save himself from a submission. Nog is going to take Cain's neck home with him. 

Then it will be Nog vs Winner of Carwin/Mir
JDS vs either Cain or loser of Carwin/Mir


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Theres nothing Cain can do to beat Nog. He doesn't have the striking to beat him on the feet. He doesn't have the stopping power in his ground and pound to finish him. And he doesn't have the control to save himself from a submission. Nog is going to take Cain's neck home with him.
> 
> Then it will be Nog vs Winner of Carwin/Mir
> JDS vs either Cain or loser of Carwin/Mir


 well shoot, if you put it that way.... i'll send an email to Cain and tell him not to show up.... i sent one to Frank Mir aswell because of what ppl said on this very forum before he fought Nog, i guess it got lost in the mail??

So what if Nog wins the title?? JDS never gets a title shot?? I guess JDS fans are cheering against Nog?? Still hasnt fought a GnP specialist.... still not sure what will happen when he gets put on his back and i'll guarantee you he will be put on his back. Too bad Cain is gonna shock the world cuz i think if he loses we will see him GnP JDS out


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

alizio said:


> still not sure what will happen when he gets put on his back and i'll guarantee you he will be put on his back. Too bad Cain is gonna shock the world cuz i think if he loses we will see him GnP JDS out


This is an interesting matchup because Cain can take a huge shot and still put a fighter on his back and swarm him.

JDS and Cain would answer alot of questions about both fighters.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> This is an interesting matchup because Cain can take a huge shot and still put a fighter on his back and swarm him.
> 
> JDS and Cain would answer alot of questions about both fighters.


 i would have much preferred Cain vs JDS then Cain vs Nog just because i think it's a better matchup for Cain. Obviously with the hand speed and power of JDS it's gonna be dangerous for anybody to stand with him. Obviously Cain isnt going to try to stand and bang with him like CC and Yvel did.

If Cain loses to Nog, i think JDS vs Cain would be a good match. We need some fresh blood in the UFC HW division. It's such a weak division tho... sigh


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

alizio said:


> well shoot, if you put it that way.... i'll send an email to Cain and tell him not to show up.... i sent one to Frank Mir aswell because of what ppl said on this very forum before he fought Nog, i guess it got lost in the mail??
> 
> So what if Nog wins the title?? JDS never gets a title shot?? I guess JDS fans are cheering against Nog?? Still hasnt fought a GnP specialist.... still not sure what will happen when he gets put on his back and i'll guarantee you he will be put on his back. Too bad Cain is gonna shock the world cuz i think if he loses we will see him GnP JDS out


Cain isn't in the big leagues yet and I think his inability to finish Kongo and Rothwell proved that to me, but this fight against Nog will prove it to the world.

And yes, JDS has stated that he won't fight Nog. Considering he trains under Nog. 

JDS vs Cain is extremely interesting and we will get to see how rounded JDS is


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Actually I think the UFC devision is stacked like it never was before! When Brock returns definitely one of the best devisions in the UFC. But Cain vs. JDS would be a very cool matchup for both fighters. 

But you know what I don't think Cain will lose to Nog....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Cain isn't in the big leagues yet and I think his inability to finish Kongo and Rothwell proved that to me,


Cain finished Rothwell.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Cain isn't in the big leagues yet and I think his inability to finish Kongo and Rothwell proved that to me, but this fight against Nog will prove it to the world.
> 
> And yes, JDS has stated that he won't fight Nog. Considering he trains under Nog.
> 
> JDS vs Cain is extremely interesting and we will get to see how rounded JDS is


 Cain did stop Rothwell.... he also hasnt lost a round in the ufc??? im not sure but i cant remember him losing one??

Definately we will see where Cain really is vs Nog but even JDS hasnt fought anybody near the quality of Nog.

Bobby, you know it kid!!! Cain is gonna SHOCK THE WORLD!!!! and guys like us will make good credits/$ off the crazy odds he will be getting


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

alizio said:


> Bobby, you know it kid!!! Cain is gonna SHOCK THE WORLD!!!! and guys like us will make good credits/$ off the crazy odds he will be getting


I can already see the $$$ bills raining :thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Cain finished Rothwell.


Yes, but it wasn't very impressively. It took a very long time and Rothwell was on his way to his feet when the ref stopped it. Not that Rothwell had any chance of winning the fight, but he did have a chance of lasting longer.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Yes, but it wasn't very impressively. It took a very long time and Rothwell was on his way to his feet when the ref stopped it. Not that Rothwell had any chance of winning the fight, but he did have a chance of lasting longer.


 i dont know about that, he dominated Rothwell and tossed him around the ring and beat on him. So many unanswered shots in the 1st round that Rothwell was warned. Rothwell has never been dominated like that and he gave AA and helluva war.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Cain/Rothwell is as much of an example of ass kicking as any. Grats to JDS, I didn't get to see the fight yet, but that Gif was sweet :thumb02:. He beat a dangerous Yvel at his own game.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> i dont know about that, he dominated Rothwell and tossed him around the ring and beat on him. So many unanswered shots in the 1st round that Rothwell was warned. Rothwell has never been dominated like that and he gave AA and helluva war.


Lol guy, Roy Nelson basically beat Rothwell in a similiar manner. And Rothwell hasn't faced many top guys, infact the only top guy he's faced was Arlovski and he got KO'd. It wasn't that tough of a fight - unless you've only seen the reel that the UFC showed to hype up the Valesquez fight.


Nog is going to do worse to Cain than he did to Randy, and finally his ridiculous hype train will end. I simply don't understand the attention this guy gets.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Lol guy, Roy Nelson basically beat Rothwell in a similiar manner. And Rothwell hasn't faced many top guys, infact the only top guy he's faced was Arlovski and he got KO'd. It wasn't that tough of a fight - unless you've only seen the reel that the UFC showed to hype up the Valesquez fight.
> 
> 
> Nog is going to do worse to Cain than he did to Randy, and finally his ridiculous hype train will end. I simply don't understand the attention this guy gets.


 ill give you a chance to edit your post because obviously you are misinformed and havent watched Ben Rothwell or the IFL much.... Roy didnt stop Ben.... Roy lost to Ben..... Ben was on a 13 fight winning streak, battering alot of ppl before he fought AA in what was a pretty epic battle imo

So again i say, Nobody has done that to Ben Rothwell before, he got no offense in and got tossed around and pounded. The ref warned him and he was still getting tossed and beaten down so the ref stopped it (maybe prematurely, Cain should be more upset then Ben tho he was gonna highlight reel GnP him out).


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Right now i don't think any HW in the UFC wants to stand with Cigano. 

I wonder who his next victim will be. Hopefully the winner of Mir/Carwin. I guess it will depend on how much longer Brock will be out, i still haven't heard much about that.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Ben/Roy fight was a close fight, some felt Roy won, but it could have gone either way, the Cain/Ben fight was a one way beating. Not on the Cain train or anything but he deserves credit for that fight.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Ben/Roy fight was a close fight, some felt Roy won, but it could have gone either way, the Cain/Ben fight was a one way beating. Not on the Cain train or anything but he deserves credit for that fight.


 true and some felt the Nelson/AA fight was stood up too quick/for no reason.

I watched quite a bit of IFL because it was on for free  Ben vs Roy was a good fight, a close fight, but in no way did Roy handle Ben like Cain did. Like i said, ive never seen anybody handle Ben like that, he is a mountain of a man who hits very hard and he had nothing in the way of offense or a way to stop the TDs.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Lol guy, Frank Mir vs Shane Carwin are fighting for the interim belt at UFC 111, it was stated JDS is going to fight the winner of that if he gets past Yvel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to stomp on your retarded *LOL OMG ROY NELSON SHOULD TOTALLY FIGHT JDS IT'LL BE A HUGE DRAW* idea.


Yes, just like Hendo was supposed to fight Silva again, then suddenly Belfort was supposed to fight him, and Hendo doesn't get a contract. Dude, seriously, shhh. No one thinks you're smart.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> ill give you a chance to edit your post because obviously you are misinformed and havent watched Ben Rothwell or the IFL much.... Roy didnt stop Ben.... Roy lost to Ben..... Ben was on a 13 fight winning streak, battering alot of ppl before he fought AA in what was a pretty epic battle imo
> 
> So again i say, Nobody has done that to Ben Rothwell before, he got no offense in and got tossed around and pounded. The ref warned him and he was still getting tossed and beaten down so the ref stopped it (maybe prematurely, Cain should be more upset then Ben tho he was gonna highlight reel GnP him out).


Maybe because Ben Rothwell had never fought any top guys? Except when he did (in Nelson) it was damned close and some thought Roy was robbed, then against Arlovski he got KO'd.



Calminian said:


> Yes, just like Hendo was supposed to fight Silva again, then suddenly Belfort was supposed to fight him, and Hendo doesn't get a contract. Dude, seriously, shhh. No one thinks you're smart.



That'd be a way better example if Hendo was scheduled to face Silva (which was only announced by Henderson, officially), and then was rescheduled to face Lambert instead. Roy Nelson is so far down the line of competition for JDS right now it was a joke to mention it, don't get all butt-hurt.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roy Nelson has 3 losses that I know about and I don't know about the 4th but the 3 I've seen none were not decisive, two were questionable decisions and one was a fight he probably would have won if it weren't for the BS stand up. 

Roy is also a great grappler so to say its a joke to put him against any top of the food chain HW is just wrong.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Maybe because Ben Rothwell had never fought any top guys? Except when he did (in Nelson) it was damned close and some thought Roy was robbed, then against Arlovski he got KO'd.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> backing down a bit from "Lol guy, Roy Nelson basically beat Rothwell in a similiar manner" but given our history of mutual admiration and respect, i'll let it slide.
> ...


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

> I'll bet sigs for a year!!!


If you could actually use a sig that would prob help.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

JDS didn't get a chance to prove anything new in this fight....we already knew he is a bad mofo on the feet. Next couple HW matches for JDS should be very good though because all of them are very good graplers.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Freiermuth said:


> JDS didn't get a chance to prove anything new in this fight....we already knew he is a bad mofo on the feet. Next couple HW matches for JDS should be very good though because all of them are very good graplers.


Struve and Werdum are both excellent grapplers. In this match JDS proved his standup is the best at HW, bar none. People thought JDS had no chance standing with Yvel but instead he put him to sleep in two minutes.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Struve and Werdum are both excellent grapplers. In this match JDS proved his standup is the best at HW, bar none. People thought JDS had no chance standing with Yvel but instead he put him to sleep in two minutes.


Struve, come on dude and in fairness to Werdum, JDS's striking wasn't really known (although I'd pick JDS in a re-match) and neither of them are good at TD's. Basically people know his game-plan now and I'd like to see him vs Cain/Mir/Carwin/Brock...I think he'd probably beat any of them actually. Brock has the best chance IMO because he is quick and strong enough to take him down I'm guessing. I like JDS, I just think Yvel was a lame match-up for him.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Struve and Werdum are both excellent grapplers. In this match JDS proved his standup is the best at HW, bar none. People thought JDS had no chance standing with Yvel but instead he put him to sleep in two minutes.


JDS wil lose to Valesquez, carwin, noguiera(if he actually would fight him) and Mir..He's good but not better then any of the other Top Heavyweights.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

FrankMir20 said:


> JDS wil lose to Valesquez, carwin, noguiera(if he actually would fight him) and Mir..He's good but not better then any of the other Top Heavyweights.


Right now maybe! But you know how damn young this guy is, he will be holding the belt someday, it's just a matter of time.
Even through I am confident that he would give all them from you above listed fighters a run for there money.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Right now maybe! But you know how damn young this guy is, he will be holding the belt someday, it's just a matter of time.
> Even through I am confident that he would give all them from you above listed fighters a run for there money.


He could beat Carwin IMO, Carwin isn't much, he fought 9 cans


----------

